
Initial Validation of an Idea for an Enterprise Marketing Platform - RobDukarski
https://surveyplanet.com/5902452488b01e302d0b7950
======
RobDukarski
Having stated before that I have been tasked with building a website for a
"portfolio course" as part of my Web Development B.S. degree and that I have
decided to build an enterprise marketing platform similar to Product Hunt,
Beta List, and Indie Hackers I decided it would be best to create a survey for
gathering everyone's feedback about the platforms and somewhat about the
platform I am working on. Thank you in advance for your time and
consideration!!

